# aide pour cocoa: reprendre valeur d'un champs de texte



## softjo (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai appris vaguement le c sur le site du zero, j'ai lu "BecomeAndXcoder".

Mon programme est tout con: je rentre le taille que je veux pour un film, sa durée, l'audio qui va être muxer avec et puis le programmer me donner le débit à entrer (J'encode avec Turbo H264).

J'ai créé une petite application (si on peut appeler ca comme ca, vu la facilité que c'est).


J'aurais juste voulu, apprendre un peu sur l'objective-C et faire une mini interface graphique. C'est plus pour tester et expérimenter que pour la réel utilité que je voudrais faire une interface graphique.


J'ai créer l'interface, blabla, j'ai créer donc 2 fichiers pour la fonction via InterfaceBuilder. 
J'ai donc:


> //
> //  calcultaille.m
> 
> #import "calcultaille.h"
> ...




Comme vous voyer, j'ai essayer de reprendre la valeur que donne le champs de texte. Sauf que je ne sais pas comment faire. C'est là que réside mon problème.


Bon, sinon, autre chose que les tutos ne précisent pas, c'est comment organiser. La fonction pour calculer le débit, je la mes comme j'ai mis ici donc au début du fichier, ou il faut la mettre dans le fichier main. 


Merci d'avance, bonne soirée


----------



## Céroce (14 Septembre 2009)

Un article qui explique les bases.

Pour obtenir les valeurs des champs de texte, utilise leurs méthodes -stringValue, -floatValue, -intValue, etc.


----------



## softjo (15 Septembre 2009)

merci, ca m'a aidé un poil.

J'ai regardé un autre modèle et je me suis calqué dessus, sauf que ca ne marche quand même pas.

La documentation est légère et les tuto en francais, presque inexistants.


J'ai pris un screen pour montrer ou est le problème:






Sinon le "converter" avant chaque setblabla, ca fait référence à quoi?


merci d'avance


----------



## tatouille (16 Septembre 2009)

[non rien _désespérant_] donne ton source... on va te la corriger ton erreur de synthax grossiere marquée d'un stop


----------



## Céroce (16 Septembre 2009)

Ta classe s'appelle _converter_.
L'instance de la classe _converter_ s'appelle _converter_.

Comment veux-tu que le compilateur s'y retrouve ? Par convention, les noms des classes Objective-C commencent toujours par une majuscule.


----------



## softjo (17 Septembre 2009)

> Voilà, j'ai réussi à corriger, maintenant, le programme se lance, mais il y a toujours quelques erreurs mineures (avec un petit triangle jaune). Il me redonne rien en retour en cliquant sur le bouton.
> 
> J'ai tout mis dans ce dossier:
> 
> ...



Finalement ca marche, juste quelque petit problème avec des petits avertissements.


Il manquait 1 majuscule pour l'action du bouton.... Je ferai attention à l'avenir.


Donc voir les problèmes:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CL2H0QKL


Merci de vos 2-3 petites aides qui m'ont bien aidé. Je me suis aussi beaucoup basé sur un autre programme avec presque autant de fonction prises en compte. 


Si vous pouviez m'éclaircir ces 2-3 avertissement ,ca serait super 

E j'aurai 2-3 petites questions aussi, mais je les poserai plus tard.

merci d'avance et bonne soirée.


----------



## tatouille (17 Septembre 2009)

:rateau: merci de partager ton fichier avec un site qui te popup des pub pour des films de cul, tu peux pas te faire un compte chez un hebergeur gratuit y en a des tas 

- IB ton app delegate n'est pas le delegate du FILE OWNER 
- CODESIDE n'utilise pas NSApplicationDelegate du slang snow leopard purement inutile
- CODESIDE ton app delegate n'est pas compile car abscent du projet xcode cocoa_tailleAppDelegate.m cocoa_tailleAppDelegate.h
- CODESIDE tu a un C a calculer non un c, 
- IB ta fenetre n'est pas connecté a l'IBOutlet window de "ton app controller/delegate" cocoa_tailleAppDelegate
- RESULT ca ne risque pas de marcher

tu as quel age?


----------



## softjo (17 Septembre 2009)

Heu, ca me dit pas grand chose ces noms là. Mais merci quand même.

J'ai 19 ans, étudiant au collège en suisse. A une année près, je pouvais prendre l'option informatique, nouvel branche pour les options. 


Je sais pas comment, mais j'ai bidouillé, changer la fenêtre (sous Interface Builder, fenêtre avec un autre style) et là, plus aucun problème. J'ai pas compris comment j'ai résolu le problème, mais en tout cas, ca marche. Tant mieux.

Surtout pour ce que j'ai fait de programmation dans ma vie, je suis content. Des programmes avec des while, if et 1-2 autres instructions dans la calculatrice, un tuto en C sur le siteduzero et une sorte de livre sur le cocoa. Ca m'a pris 2h à lire, donc c'était pas bien long. Après, j'ai juste regardé un autre tuto qui parlait de faire un interface. J'ai repris les exemples donnés et j'ai adapté. Enfin, je me suis démerdé comme je pouvais. Ca fait plaisir d'avoir réussi à faire un programme, aussi insignifiant et inutile soit-il.


----------



## tatouille (18 Septembre 2009)

ok donc il y a de l'espoir tu aurai ete plus vieux je t'aurai dit de trouver un autre hobbie, comme le tricot


----------



## softjo (18 Septembre 2009)

Je vais très certainement faire continuer mes études dans l'informatique. J'hésite encore entre l'uni ou l'école d'ingénieur.

Bon, ce "programme" est juste une approche je dirais, juste pour m'essayer à la programmation. J'avais un peu de temps à rien faire un dimanche et je me suis lancé. J'avais fait le totu en C il y a 6 mois . J'ai repris à froid avec 2 autres tuto. Ces prochains temps, ca va plutot être des inters, devoirs, exposés etc, du coup, je vais certainement revoir ca, d'ici 1 à 2 ans (tout dépend si je me fait virer ou non de l'armée)

mais merci en tout cas. 

La réponse qui m'a le plus aidé, c'est ca



> Ta classe s'appelle converter.
> L'instance de la classe converter s'appelle converter.
> 
> Comment veux-tu que le compilateur s'y retrouve ? Par convention, les noms des classes Objective-C commencent toujours par une majuscule.



Etant très curieux par nature, j'ai donc testé et ca marche. Et on apprends plus en corrigeant ses erreurs soit-même. Demander 2-3 infos et se débrouiller ^^(Et c'est aussi plus intéressant)


----------

